# 1er contact avec le monde mac ...



## riks (13 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
 j'ai reçu mon imac 24" 2.4ghz acheté sur le refurb au pris de 1199 euro aujourd'hui vers 15h, premier étonnement le mac ne s'allume pas   au bout de 10 minutes, et peut etre à force d'appuyer sur le bouton d'allumage, il s'allume enfin   mais s'éteind tout seul quand je suis dans les paramètres de language :rateau: . En fait je suis tombé sur un mac défectueux qui s'éteind au bout de quelques minutes, j'ai donc contacter le service apple qui me propose soit de me remboursé soit d'allé le faire réparer (pour une machine que je viens de recevoir :hein: ). Le service commercial d'apple a consenti a une réduction de 75 euros si je rachetais un nouveau modèle d'imac, sachant que je suis néo switcheur (enfin dans la théorie je devais l'être aujourd'hui) je n'ai pas besoin du dernier modèle (et peut etre pas envie aussi de mettre plus dans 1600 euros dans un imac 24". Donc mon imac alu 24" 2,4ghz que je viens de reçevoir à 15h est dans un centre de réparation apple depuis 17h30. 
En conclusion je suis un peu déçu car j'ai juste eu le temps de l'allumer et de l'amener dans un centre de réparation :mouais:​


----------



## naas (13 Mai 2008)

Bienvenue 
Fais toi rembourser et prends en un autre.
quoi que là c'est un peu trop tard


----------



## riks (13 Mai 2008)

lol mais c'est aussi pour une question de buget 1199 euros pour un imac alu 24" qui a une  bonne configuration je trouve que c'est une bonne affaire ... je verrais bien si il arrive à trouver la panne et à le réparer de toute facon j'ai 14 jours pour me décider   mais je ne m'attendais vraiment pas à me retrouver avec un imac défectueux


----------



## iYogi (14 Mai 2008)

riks a dit:


> lol mais c'est aussi pour une question de buget 1199 euros pour un imac alu 24" qui a une  bonne configuration je trouve que c'est une bonne affaire ... je verrais bien si il arrive à trouver la panne et à le réparer de toute facon j'ai 14 jours pour me décider   mais je ne m'attendais vraiment pas à me retrouver avec un imac défectueux



C'est pas de bol, j'ai acheté le même sur le refurb et il tourne comme une horloge, je vais prendre l'applecare pour la garantie de 3 ans comme ça pas de soucis. C'est vrai que ça doit être un peu frustrant de recevoir son ordi flambant neuf et de devoir encore patienter pour l'utiliser. En même temps s'il a un soucis c'est aussi bien de le régler dès le début. Alors bon courage, c'est une superbe machine !


----------



## magisien (14 Mai 2008)

iYogi a dit:


> C'est pas de bol, j'ai acheté le même sur le refurb et il tourne comme une horloge, je vais prendre l'applecare pour la garantie de 3 ans comme ça pas de soucis. C'est vrai que ça doit être un peu frustrant de recevoir son ordi flambant neuf et de devoir encore patienter pour l'utiliser. En même temps s'il a un soucis c'est aussi bien de le régler dès le début. Alors bon courage, c'est une superbe machine !


 

Juste pour info, c'est combien le prix de l'extention de garantie??


----------



## iYogi (14 Mai 2008)

magisien a dit:


> Juste pour info, c'est combien le prix de l'extention de garantie??



Sur le store Apple, c'est 209 euros je crois et il faut le prendre avant les 1 ans de la machine.


----------



## mjpolo (14 Mai 2008)

iYogi a dit:


> Sur le store Apple, c'est 209 euros je crois et il faut le prendre avant les 1 ans de la machine.



Ca tombe à 17342 si on est étudiant ou enseignant


----------



## mjpolo (14 Mai 2008)

riks a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> j'ai reçu mon imac 24" 2.4ghz acheté sur le refurb au pris de 1199 euro aujourd'hui vers 15h, premier étonnement le mac ne s'allume pas   au bout de 10 minutes, et peut etre à force d'appuyer sur le bouton d'allumage, il s'allume enfin   mais s'éteind tout seul quand je suis dans les paramètres de language :rateau: . En fait je suis tombé sur un mac défectueux qui s'éteind au bout de quelques minutes, j'ai donc contacter le service apple qui me propose soit de me remboursé soit d'allé le faire réparer (pour une machine que je viens de recevoir :hein: ). Le service commercial d'apple a consenti a une réduction de 75 euros si je rachetais un nouveau modèle d'imac, sachant que je suis néo switcheur (enfin dans la théorie je devais l'être aujourd'hui) je n'ai pas besoin du dernier modèle (et peut etre pas envie aussi de mettre plus dans 1600 euros dans un imac 24". Donc mon imac alu 24" 2,4ghz que je viens de reçevoir à 15h est dans un centre de réparation apple depuis 17h30.
> En conclusion je suis un peu déçu car j'ai juste eu le temps de l'allumer et de l'amener dans un centre de réparation :mouais:​



Bienvenu  
pas de chance   j'espère que c'est pas grand chose. 
Verifie bien au retour qu'il n'y a pas de poussières ou traces de doigts entre la vitre de verre et l'écran.... sur le refurb on voit de tout mais en général les iMAc démarrent...


----------



## riks (15 Mai 2008)

Je devrais le récupérer la semaine prochaine mais le conseiller m'a dit que si il n'était pas réparable apple allait me rembourser et non me l'échanger . Je verrais bien si non pour l'extension de garantie sur ebay il y en a pour moins de 100 euros grace au taux de change


----------



## mjpolo (15 Mai 2008)

riks a dit:


> Je devrais le récupérer la semaine prochaine mais le conseiller m'a dit que si il n'était pas réparable apple allait me rembourser et non me l'échanger . Je verrais bien si non pour l'extension de garantie sur ebay il y en a pour moins de 100 euros grace au taux de change



Sur eBay je me méfierais, moi ...


----------



## whereismymind (15 Mai 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> Sur eBay je me méfierais, moi ...



Avec le taux de change ? Donc tu l'achètes pas en France. Je sais pas si c'est possible de faire ça !


----------



## riks (23 Mai 2008)

Des nouvelles de mon imac alu 24" que j'ai recu mardi dernier et que je n'ai toujours pas utilisé :rateau: En fait la carte mère est morte d'ou le problème d'extinction toutes les 5 minutes ... Je devrais enfin pouvoir l'utiliser la semaine prochaine :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
ps: un peu frustrant car je viens de relire le mail de confirmation d'achat qui date du 03/05/2008


----------



## iYogi (23 Mai 2008)

riks a dit:


> Des nouvelles de mon imac alu 24" que j'ai recu mardi dernier et que je n'ai toujours pas utilisé :rateau:  En fait la carte mère est morte d'ou le problème d'extinction toutes les 5 minutes ... Je devrais enfin pouvoir l'utiliser la semaine prochaine :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



Franchement c'est une superbe machine, mais je te conseille comme moi de prendre la garantie de 3 ans. Sur ebay elle se négocie dans les 100 euros. Je ne vais pas tarder à le faire, j'ai déjà acheté iWork 08 version familiale pour environ 60 euros.


----------



## riks (29 Mai 2008)

Suite des mes aventures avec mon 1er mac je l'ai récupéré hier donc hier soir je m'en sers il s'alume tout va bien  
Donc j'ai eu le temps faire les mis à jours et de transférer quelques musiques et photos puis je l'éteind.
Ce matin impossible de le rallumer   j'ai passer 1h avec le service clientèle apple qui ne veut pas me l'échanger donc je vais devoir retourner le faire réparer pour un imac que j'ai utilisé en tout et pour tout 2h je vais le faire réparer pour la 2ème fois je trouve que ca fait beaucoup. Je ne dois pas avoir de chance surtout que si il retombe en panne je ne suis pas assuré de l'échange. Vive apple :hein:


----------



## whereismymind (29 Mai 2008)

Je crois qu'il n'y a pas d'autres mots ... Tu as la poisse !! :mouais:


----------



## naas (29 Mai 2008)

naas a dit:


> Bienvenue
> Fais toi rembourser et *prends en un autre.*
> quoi que là c'est un peu trop tard


----------



## riks (29 Mai 2008)

Finalement j'ai décidé de me faire rembourser et je ne pense pas en racheter un ou alors si c'est le cas je ne le prendrai pas sur le refurb car aucun échange est prévu même si je retourne 10 fois le faire réparer c'est écrit dans les conditions générales de vente. En tout cas très mauvaise expérience avec apple et surtout le refurb.


----------



## whereismymind (29 Mai 2008)

J'espère que tu n'en restera pas là avec Apple parce que crois moi, ça vaut le coup.


----------



## riks (30 Mai 2008)

Je viens d'acheter à l'instant un imac 20" 2ghz en occasion, je pense que c'est largement suffisant pour l'utilisation que je vais en faire et c'est vrai que même moi qui n'est pas l'oeil d'un expert je vois une différence entre le 20" et le 24" mais c'est vrai que le 24 est énorme :rateau:  Bon ba je vais faire joujou avec mon nouveau imac


----------



## naas (30 Mai 2008)

Il te reste a changer ta signature donc


----------



## Azaly (30 Mai 2008)

Bah décidément... Moi aussi, un iMac (20") acheté sur le refurb pour 800&#8364; (donc bonne affaire quand même) et problème d'affichage deux jours après

Tout comme toi j'ai pas voulu le renvoyer de peur de ne pas retrouver une si bonne affaire, résultat il est au SAV depuis une semaine, le gars m'a promis qu'ils m'appelleraient en milieu de semaine mais toujours rien...
Je vois qu'il y a encore le même modèle sur le refurb, si j'avais su je le renvoyais et puis c'est toit, là je vais toujours me dire que j'ai une machine qui a déjà été réparée, c'est pas cool quand même, alors qu'avec mes PCs jamais eu de problèmes matériels

Même si je suis consciente que ça peut arriver, y a quand même marquer sur le refurb que les machins sont révisées donc ça ne devrait pas se produire à mon avis...

bref j'attendais mon switch depuis si longtemps que je suis un peu amère, ça m'a empêchée d'être aussi heureuse que je l'escomptais^^

Edit: je viens tout juste de voir que tu t'étais fait remboursé, tu as fait comment vu que les 14 jours d'essai étaient dépassés ?
Moi aussi si j'ai encore un problème j'aimerais bien me le faire rembourser, et je crains le pire vu que ces derniers mois j'ai vraiment eu la grosse poisse en informatique (mais pas matériel ceci dit)

Sinon comment fait-on pour avoir l'apple care moins cher quand on est étudiant ? Je vais à l'apple center de ma ville avec ma carte étudiant ?


----------



## riks (30 Mai 2008)

lol je viens de répondre à ton post, en fait je me suis fait rembourser car je leur ai dit que c'était inacceptable qu'une machine que j'achète (même sur le refurb) arrive défectueuse. La première fois je l'ai renvoyé (comme toi apparement) et le jour ou je le récupère même problème donc en fait j'ai gueuler un bon coup et la personne m'a proposé un remboursement... Je te conseil de te le faire rembourser. Tout comme toi je suis néo switcheur et mon premier contact avec les macs n'a pas été de tout repos mais j'en ai un qui a l'air de fonctionné (achat en occasion quasi neuf) et pour le moment j'en suis très content


----------



## Azaly (30 Mai 2008)

Je crois que tu as le même iMac que moi maintenant lol
Tu l'as payé combien ?

Bah si le problème revient oui je pousserais ma gueulante, maintenant qu'il se fait réparer au SAV je vais pas leur dire que je veux un remboursement, je crois pas qu'ils acceptent, c'est seulement en cas de "récidive" je pense

Mais bon vu que le SAV a l'air long ça m'énerve un peu de ne pas pouvoir profiter de mon mac de suite (enfin j'en ai profité qqs jours) tout comme toi, surtout que ça faisait des mois que j'en rêvais...

ils te l'ont gardé combien de temps au SAV ?


----------



## riks (30 Mai 2008)

Ils me l'ont garder 15 jours mais en fait le problème de mon mac est que parfois il s'allume et parfois pas ?? J'ai réessayer aujourd'hui et il fonctionne :mouais:


----------

